# What is the best TV show EVER?



## WolfAlphaX

What do you think is the best tv show? 

I think it's Doctor Who. Love it! I love how he does every three years. Oops. Spoiler alert. Ah. People dying. 
But of course that's just my opinion.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^Agreed

Remember it was I who introduced it to you. 

Question for you: why do you like it when main characters die? You always ask me "Does the main character die/get hurt?" when I suggest that you watch something.


----------



## WolfAlphaX

It gives me a really huge thrill. For example, I love this book called If I die and it was soooooo awesome because the girl actually knows she's going to die! And in the end she dies by getting stabbed in the stomach and they try to save her but luckily she still dies. Then comes back to life. I also like books about ghosts and werewolves. (NOT VAMPIRES! OR VAMPIRE PIGS!!!)


----------



## Badinerie

'Bones' is my favourite US Show. 'Morse' in the UK.


----------



## brianwalker

Mad Men
Game of Thrones


----------



## Xaltotun

Twin Peaks
Star Trek: the Next Generation


----------



## WolfAlphaX

Star Treks a tv show? Huh. Interesting.


----------



## Polednice

The Thick of It
Curb Your Enthusiasm
Green Wing
Pulling

I'm a dark/obscure humour kind of guy.

EDIT: Oh, and a shout out for the Attenborough docos of course!


----------



## Art Rock

Sherlock. I have seen episode 6 (the latest one so far) already five times - probably my favourite episode of any TV series ever. I am still astonished how well the daring transformation of the original story to modern times works - aided to no small part by fantastic acting (Sherlock, Watson and Moriarty especially).


----------



## Polednice

How is he still alive?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Manxfeeder

WolfAlphaX said:


> I think it's Doctor Who. Love it! I love how he does every three years. Oops. Spoiler alert. Ah. People dying.
> But of course that's just my opinion.


Spoiler alert? Ha! River Song lives!


----------



## mmsbls

The Colbert Report
The Daily Show

If I had a choice between all other TV and those two shows, I'd pick the latter.


----------



## kv466

_E!'s Wild On_ *wherever nudity is allowed on tv


----------



## bassClef

Auf Wiedersehen Pet (UK)
Northern Exposure (US)


----------



## cwarchc

TV what's TV
Is that something that gets in the way of the music?
Didn't somebody invent some moving pictures?


----------



## Polyphemus

The Lone Ranger and Star Trek (Original Series)


----------



## WolfAlphaX

Very true. You known I haven't heard of any tv show you guys just mentioned, only Sherlock. It's kind of funny for me


----------



## GraemeG

Fawlty Towers
End of discussion...
GG


----------



## samurai

GraemeG said:


> Fawlty Towers
> End of discussion...
> GG


*Fawlty Towers* was sheer genius! I'd also nominate *The Honeymooners*, which starred Jackie Gleason and Art Carney. In addition, the original *Twilight Zone* and *The Outer Limits* {when both were in black and white} in the Early and Middle Sixties, were truly innovative and quite scary, as well as thought provoking.

p.s. To all you young snappers out there who may be reading this, the "Sixties" refers to the 1960s and not the 1860s. :scold:


----------



## Cnote11

Definitely Curb Your Enthusiasm... I also love Peep Show. Arrested Development!

I wouldn't call them "'best TV shows" but ones that I watch frequently at the moment are Game of Thrones, Boardwalk Empire, QI, Would I Lie To You. I like a lot of British panel shows...


----------



## PetrB

The BEST T.V. SHOW, LIKE, EVER... is when your set is unplugged :tiphat: _Seriously._


----------



## moody

WolfAlphaX said:


> Very true. You known I haven't heard of any tv show you guys just mentioned, only Sherlock. It's kind of funny for me


You're kind of funny to me!


----------



## WolfAlphaX

Thank you....I think


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

moody said:


> You're kind of funny to me!


She has no sense of humour, but sure does look funny.










(hehehe, I posted that picture of you that you hate on TC, WolfAlphaX. :devil


----------



## WolfAlphaX

COAP!!!! I HATE YOU!!! &@[email protected],@5&)'¥<¥%*|€{+#€[¥\€<£!!!!!! And at least I have a better sense of humor then you! And I don't look funny!


----------



## WolfAlphaX

Where did u get that anyway?


----------



## Cnote11

I have a feeling these two know each other.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

WolfAlphaX said:


> COAP!!!! I HATE YOU!!! &@[email protected],@5&)'¥<¥%*|€{+#€[¥\€<£!!!!!! And at least I have a better sense of humor then you! And I don't look funny!


Well _I_ think you look funny anyway. And just because you are too young to understand my sophisticated sense of humour doesn't mean that you have a better sense of humour than me.

Message for the mods: if WolfAlphaX says anything hateful to or about me that is worthy of an infraction point, don't worry about it. I can take it out on her myself. :devil:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> I have a feeling these two know each other.


What makes you say that?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well _I_ think you look funny anyway. And just because you are too young to understand my sophisticated sense of humour doesn't mean that you have a better sense of humour than me.
> 
> Message for the mods: if WolfAlphaX says anything hateful to or about me that is worthy of an infraction point, don't worry about it. I can take it out on her myself. :devil:


Are the mods playing tricks on me or something? Whenever I use a devil emoticon it comes out with a feminist symbol.


----------



## Cnote11

Seriously? I see a devil symbol...


----------



## Vaneyes

Fawlty Towers, The Sopranos, Mad Men, Breaking Bad, Murder One, The Untouchables, Peter Gunn, Gunsmoke, Have Gun Will Travel, Wanted Dead Or Alive, Rawhide, Yancy Derringer, 77 Sunset Strip, Bourbon Street Beat, The Virginian, Bonanza, Green Acres...LOL...I can't stop listing...LOL.

I love TV! Within reason.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> Seriously? I see a devil symbol...


That is very weird. I see this









Maybe it's just my computer being weird or something.


----------



## WolfAlphaX

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well _I_ think you look funny anyway. And just because you are too young to understand my sophisticated sense of humour doesn't mean that you have a better sense of humour than me.
> 
> Message for the mods: if WolfAlphaX says anything hateful to or about me that is worthy of an infraction point, don't worry about it. I can take it out on her myself. :devil:


I DO NOT LOOK FUNNY OK? And trust me, on this no one understands your, "sophisticated" humor. Anyone agree?

P.S. Don't annoy me or I will get a picture of YOU onto this website


----------



## WolfAlphaX

And COAP? No one really cares if I say bad things about you. Pretty sure moody agrees.


----------



## WolfAlphaX

Cnote11 said:


> I have a feeling these two know each other.


You could say that.

And cnote? Love your picture of The Beethoven puppet. Got the same one as well! Plus a Mozart.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

WolfAlphaX said:


> I DO NOT LOOK FUNNY OK? And trust me, on this no one understands your, "sophisticated" humor. Anyone agree?
> 
> P.S. Don't annoy me or I will get a picture of YOU onto this website





WolfAlphaX said:


> And COAP? No one really cares if I say bad things about you. Pretty sure moody agrees.


----------



## GoneBaroque

I am still waiting hopefully but I fear in vain.


----------



## moody

WolfAlphaX said:


> And COAP? No one really cares if I say bad things about you. Pretty sure moody agrees.


Hey, you two lovebirds keep my name out of it. He knows how much I appreciate his great talent and wordly wisdom.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

moody said:


> Hey, *you two lovebirds* keep my name out of it.


Obviously sarcasm.



moody said:


> He knows how much I appreciate his great talent and wordly wisdom.


Can't tell if you're being sarcastic here though.


----------



## WolfAlphaX

Lovebirds?!?!?!?!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

WolfAlphaX said:


> Lovebirds?!?!?!?!


Lovebirds in this sense means openly affectionate couple. Moody was being sarcastic when he said it.


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Lovebirds in this sense means openly affectionate couple. Moody was being sarcastic when he said it.


I think you are secretly keen on her and who could blame you?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Can we close the thread before something bad happens?


----------



## science

My wife would say Friends, and I don't watch a lot of TV with her.

Best sitcom ever is either _All in the Family_ or _Big Bang Theory_.

Best cartoon is _The Simpsons_, but _King of the Hill_ was underrated.

But I can't think of a single thing I'd watch rather than listen to music.


----------



## Vaneyes

I guess there could be some good argument for any of or all of horse racing's Triple Crown.

I won't spoil today's Preakness.

[video]http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=espn:7950296[/video]


----------



## Ukko

The Mary Tyler Moore Show.

Eheheheh.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Philip

Everybody loves Raymond- The Meaning of Life


----------



## Moira

Murder she Wrote. And I just love the theme music to that.

The other theme music I love was for Bonanza.


----------



## Alydon

Has to be Wallander (Swedish version) & as we type, Game of Thrones


----------



## mitchflorida

77 Sunset Strip Ed "Kookie" Burns

It had the all-time best theme song.


----------



## violadude

brianwalker said:


> Mad Men
> *Game of Thrones*


http://www.tvfanatic.com/videos/game-of-thrones-skit-on-saturday-night-live/


----------



## Moira

Watching Ugly Betty now. It's a great show. Maybe not the best ever, but the best available.


----------



## Praeludium

(go to 4:30)





This guy (J.F.Zygel) has like 10 prizes of the CNSMDP and he's making a lot of tv shows of vulgarization.

Here's Katsaris :


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Masterpiece Classic!


----------



## samurai

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Masterpiece Classic!


I remember *Masterpiece Theater *on PBS. An excellent program.


----------



## DeepR

Seinfeld
Star Trek: Deep Space Nine
Game of Thrones

/thread


----------



## LordBlackudder

I don't know the name of it but it's a Japanese show where the man in the suit has to eat all the food except the poison and than wins the school girl with the teddy bear side-kick.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^Obviously Japanese.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

WolfAlphaX said:


> What do you think is the best tv show?
> 
> I think it's Doctor Who. Love it! I love how he does every three years. Oops. Spoiler alert. Ah. People dying.
> But of course that's just my opinion.


Yes! I love Doctor Who, great show. Well, I like the older ones better, not so much the new ones.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Rediscovered Mork and Mindy.


----------



## moody

Philip said:


> Everybody loves Raymond- The Meaning of Life


Nauseating garbage or are you jesting?


----------



## moody

science said:


> My wife would say Friends, and I don't watch a lot of TV with her.
> 
> Best sitcom ever is either _All in the Family_ or _Big Bang Theory_.
> 
> Best cartoon is _The Simpsons_, but _King of the Hill_ was underrated.
> 
> But I can't think of a single thing I'd watch rather than listen to music.


"All In the Family" was the Americanised ,toned-down version of "Til Death Us Do Part" from the UK. It was all too much for the politically correct lot over there who immediately fainted. Unfortunately we have followed in their footsteps to some extent and it is not shown here either any more.
I think "Malcolm In the Middle" is great fun.


----------



## Andy Loochazee

^ To be fair, "Till Death Us Do Part" wouldn't stand a chance of being screened in today's environment. Even in its own day (1965-75) it was considered to be very risky in terms of "Alf's" various highly prejudiced views about the world around him. There were virtually no holds barred in what he said about race, religion, people's sexuality, which today it would be considered to be extremely inflammatory stuff and not allowed. In its day a lot of folk found it to be very funny, as it was a highly popular programme. The US version, "All in the Family" was, as "moody" says, very weak in comparison with the real thing.

Having given the matter a little thought, and having seen what one or two others have said, I must admit to a liking of the British sit-com "Are You Being Served" (1972-85). All the characters were brilliant, but especially the late Mollie Sugden who played "Mrs Slocombe", with her multi-coloured hair-dos. Again, I suspect that there would have no chance of screening anything quite like this again today, and no chance of it ever getting onto USA TV. I doubt that it would much appeal to typical USA audiences anyway, but I can imagine the Aussies and Kiwis liking it more.

It's all about life among the staff in a big old-fashioned London Department Store, with a floor walker (Captain Peacock) included, and a bunch of other staff with some comical traits. The following You Tube is a short compilation I found of various sketches from the series in which Mrs Slocombe was going on about one of her regular topics expressing concern about the welfare of her ... (well, see, and please NB that this was actually broadcast on British TV in prime time):


----------



## Andy Loochazee

Regards "_Everyone Loves Raymond_" which has been mentioned a couple of times, I'm not sure that the formula works too well of having adult humour mixed up with young children in the casting. I also find that the character "Robert" is too stupid to fit in plausibly with the other characters. He neither looks like nor talks like the rest of them, and his behaviour is too weird to be plausible, which is all the more baffling sine he's supoosedly a NYC policeman. I bet the NYPD are none too pleased about being portrayed as employing a loon like him. The father of the household is supposedly playing the part of some scruffy, hen-pecked but rebellious husband, but in my opinion he doesn't quite come off as all that convincing, as he looks too clean and well-groomed. Apart from, I quite like the programme, especially the gorgeous Debra, who was the best one in it. And she has one of the prettiest faces ... oh yes, she could be an "English rose" were it not for that Connecticut accent.


----------



## Vesteralen

"Best" is a much too difficult concept for me. When I was a kid, I was totally enamored with a short-running drama called "The Americans" about two brothers on opposite sides in the Civil War. It's been so many, many years since I've seen it that I probably would marvel at its poor quality today.

The only TV show that I can watch over and over without ever getting tired of it is The Dick Van **** Show. The Bob Newhart Show probably comes in second for me.

Among dramas - NERO WOLFE probably heads the list for me, though the Diana Rigg AVENGERS is right up there.


----------



## Couchie

With the exception of the political programming, I find most of PBS worth watching.


----------



## Philip

moody said:


> Nauseating garbage or are you jesting?


Seinfeld - The Fire - Kramer's Pinky Toe Story


----------



## joen_cph

"The Daily Show", "Death in Paradise" plus an occasional follow-up of "Absolutely Fabulous", as well as rare repetitions of the "Sherlock Holmes"/Brett, "Monty Python" and "Morse" are the only ones I tend to watch now and then these days. 

Morse is a bit old-fashioned now though, and his classical music taste was too ordinary, they should have made him more interesting in that respect.

"Frazier" was good too, but in a feel-good, harmless way. 

I like a couple of Danish series, but they belong to the past.

Many TV-series are incredibly overrated and, if you really consider it, a complete waste of time - it had to be said.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Three more that I like very much:

The Cosby Show
Mork and Mindy
Thomas the Tank Engine and Friends


----------



## mensch

I watch a lot of television series and there are quite a few of them that are incredibly good. Some are so good I now generally prefer television series above movies. The whole stigma of movie actors appearing in a television series seems to have waned entirely it seems, as A-list movie stars regularly appear in television series (Steve Buscemi in Boardwalk Empire) and vice versa, nowadays.

I thoroughly enjoy science-fiction, which sadly is a precious commodity in the television landscape at the moment. Favourite titles include Babylon 5 (when you get through all the painted cardboard and stilted performances it's a very engaging accomplishment), Farscape and of course Firefly. To my utter shame I must admit that I'm one of those people that thinks that anything Joss Whedon touches is gold, so I count Buffy the Vampire Slayer and Angel among the best of the best as well. No really, those series constitute several seasons of great television.
Great dramas include The Wire (the best crime series ever made), Deadwood, Jericho (shame it was cancelled twice), The Sopranos, Six Feet Under and Twin Peaks.

As for the best series ever I would name the re-imagined Battlestar Galactica, followed by Carnivàle as a close second. This is partly because of personal reasons, but I think both series are one of the finest television experiences either way.

Some great series that are still running include Game of Thrones, Fringe (which has restored my faith in J.J. Abrahams after the debacle that formed the last seasons of Lost), Mad Men and Doctor Who.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Monty Python's Flying Circus. Also quite a good one.


----------



## Polyphemus

I Claudius
Brideshead Revisited.
Fawlty Towers.
The Lone Ranger (Clayton Moore)
and the greatest of them all
Star Trek (original series)


----------



## Arabella

I love Frasier, The vicar of Dibley, Are you being served, Last of the Summer Wine.

I usually watch TV for something light, and feel good... or to avoid studying.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

Judge Judy for me. It is quite repetitive but I'm hooked.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I used to like that crazy Japanese show...i think was called _Iron Chef_ 

Though I haven't seen it for years.


----------

